# Rtx 2060 hit 80 degree when gaming, is it normal?



## Artifact00 (Jul 22, 2020)

hi i just got a new comp that i build it myself

the spec are
b450 tomahawk max
3300x
rtx 2060 zotac amp
team delta 2x8 3000mhz
case phanteks p300 2 fan front intake 1 top out 1 back out

so after building i want to monitor the heat on cpu and gpu
and i found when i play code vein the gpu heat 80 degree is it normal? or gpu are made to run at that heat?

for the game itself i set it as high as possible cause i want play at the best setting on 70fps, thats what i aim with my build


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes that is within specs. You could always set a custom fan curve, add more cooling to your case if you want better.


----------



## TxGrin (Jul 22, 2020)

Maximum manufacturers operating temperature for the RTX 2060 is *88 degrees*. So 80C is completely normal running in games. You could try repasting it with another thermal paste and see if it gives you better results than the stock paste.

Something like Noctua NT-H2 Thermal Compound


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 22, 2020)

oh the max are 88 degree so this one are okay.
i kinda worried because when i touch the tempered glass are warm when gaming.

so when i start to worry for this temp? 85 degree?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Artifact00 said:


> so when i start to worry for this temp? 85 degree?


Don't worry until you see flames.
The GPU should thermal throttle and drop frame rates first or possibly black screen if its VRM section overheats.
The Phanteks case needs better airflow to increase cooling.


----------



## watzupken (Jul 22, 2020)

Artifact00 said:


> oh the max are 88 degree so this one are okay.
> i kinda worried because when i touch the tempered glass are warm when gaming.
> 
> so when i start to worry for this temp? 85 degree?


You should start worrying when you start seeing random freezing or graphical distortions. If it is not causing any issues for you, I don't think there is a need for concern. To be honest, the Zotac RTX 2060 AMP edition is a fairly small card, and cooling is sufficient but not the best. So it is expected that it will heat up quite a bit, but not to a dangerous level. Worst case scenario, it will throttle the clockspeed down to maintain temps.


----------



## Chaba422 (Jul 22, 2020)

80c is perfect, mine runs up to 84c and i dont give a fuck


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Don't worry until you see flames.
> The GPU should thermal throttle and drop frame rates first or possibly black screen if its VRM section overheats.
> The Phanteks case needs better airflow to increase cooling.


i will be panic if i see flame already



watzupken said:


> You should start worrying when you start seeing random freezing or graphical distortions. If it is not causing any issues for you, I don't think there is a need for concern. To be honest, the Zotac RTX 2060 AMP edition is a fairly small card, and cooling is sufficient but not the best. So it is expected that it will heat up quite a bit, but not to a dangerous level. Worst case scenario, it will throttle the clockspeed down to maintain temps.


i dont get any freezing when i play yesterday i might try other game today and see how it goes and also try playing for 2 or 3 hours today



Chaba422 said:


> 80c is perfect, mine runs up to 84c and i dont give a fuck


are you using the same one? zotac rtx 2060 amp. and what game are you playing at? also what setting did you use on that game?


----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 26, 2020)

Personally I'd want to lower that though, yes it's within spec. So, for example my AMD 5700XT will throttle at 110C on the hot spot... now, would you want it running at that? No, personally if they're ok to 88C, once into the 80's that's not giving you riggle room, and if you can set a slightly more aggresive fan curve or get more heat extraction or cool air into that case the better. Cooler = better = longer life... however yes agreed with the others, nothing to really worry about but I'd think of ways of reducing that temp though. Everything i a PC will work better and longer when cooler.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 26, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Personally I'd want to lower that though, yes it's within spec. So, for example my AMD 5700XT will throttle at 110C on the hot spot... now, would you want it running at that? No, personally if they're ok to 88C, once into the 80's that's not giving you riggle room, and if you can set a slightly more aggresive fan curve or get more heat extraction or cool air into that case the better. Cooler = better = longer life... however yes agreed with the others, nothing to really worry about but I'd think of ways of reducing that temp though. Everything i a PC will work better and longer when cooler.


yes i want a lower temp. but nothing i can do except have an agresive fan kick in more early. i think the case are the main reason my gpu temp high. might lower my setting to get lower temp


----------

